# NRA membership



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Good evening,
I wanted to know if any of you are members of the NRA? Do you feel that they are worth joining for someone that is just starting out and learning about guns. Hubby and I are both on board for learning about shooting, target practice and general gun safety. Is this the association that can do this for us?
Thank you so much for all your answers.
Tammy


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The replies here may be quite confusing. Those with a homesteader attitude are often looked upon as a prime example of hunters, sportsmen, home and family protectors, and others most expected to keep and bear arms. I have been a life member for over 50 years and have more rights to bear arms than when I first joined. During all that time, I have watched that organization continue to assure that it stays that way. And yet, you will find many on this forum who will always try to discredit it. You will find their excuses most interesting and cause you also to shake your head in wonder. 

Martin


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm no longer a member.
I quit them along with AARP - when an org gets to pressing their political veiws, etc they don't need my support.....
You could try finding a "local" gun club in your area for a "hands-on" experience....


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Like Paquebot, I have been an NRA Life Member for a long time, since 1976. Back then, the Life Membership was $200 - which was a big chunk of change for a poor grad student. I have actually saved money by becoming a Life member since I beleive the current annual membership fee is around $35 (+/-).

I, for one, am glad that the NRA is political. They have done more than any other organization to preserve our right to bear arms and fight unconsititutional bills in Congress. It you want something, non-political subscribe to Field and Stream or some such mag.

Besides it's wonderful magazines and politcal prowess, the NRA is the leading US organization for teaching firearm safety to children and self-protection for women. I am proud to be a member of the NRA.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

only thing the NRA is going to do for you is send you political rants and try to scare you into giving them more money. If you are looking for an organization to teach you about gun use, safety, etc. look for a local club that specifically states it does that. The NRA is just another lobby group. They are a waste IMO and I too quit them long ago. Save your money.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Check out this webpage ==> Programs

It will give you a good idea of what the NRA can do for you and others.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Without the "Lobby Group" we would long ago have
lost our right of private gun ownership. Constantly
somewhere an ordinance or local law is passed to
restrict 2nd amendment rights. NRA is the only org
big and strong to fight them off. Dam right they are
political. Thats what it takes. And it takes oodles
of money. Whether you become a member is up to
you. But NRA will still defend your rights.
Maenwhile machinistmike can enjoy his free ride.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

DavidUnderwood said:


> Without the "Lobby Group" we would long ago have
> lost our right of private gun ownership. Constantly
> somewhere an ordinance or local law is passed to
> restrict 2nd amendment rights. NRA is the only org
> ...


oh please with this free ride nonsense. Every company that makes anything gun related gives to the NRA and any other gun lobby. These companies get that money from me, you, and anyone else that purchase their products. The op asked if the NRA was a good fit for her and her husband to learn the ropes of gun use, etc. and the NRA is geared more towards the political side of guns. She would be better served by a local club. You give your money to whomever you want and I'll do the same.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

has cost me a nice chunk of change over the years,buttt I feel good about it because of my so small a contribution annually my grandkids just might enjoy the same rights we do today...Without the NRA's vigilance and untiring efforts we would be in the same shape as the people of Australia..and just a short step from England where firearm ownership and use is almost nil with the bans and restrictions they have..If I could have came up with a life membership fee 30 yrs; ago I would've, but I'm glad I've maintained my annual fees. It's called putting your money where your mouth is. Some just naysay and do nothing to help...Stand together or fail, the NRA is the best organization around to preserve out rights. Plus membership offers some nice perks! At least I like to think of the magazine I receive every month as one, plus the others.


----------



## BlueCollarBelle (Oct 26, 2011)

I think the NRA is a great organization. They have many programs you might be interested in. Also check out the Amateur Trapshooting Association. They sponsor trap shoots across the country. I love the sport and it is a great way for new shooters to get experience with a gun while meeting many people at the range.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you were to go to my sportsman club for lessons you would be taught all about gun saftey first by a NRA member per NRA guidelines. Once you past thru the saftey part you would be taught again by a NRA member and by NRA guide lines.

I can't think of a near by club that isn't run the same way.

You don't have to be an NRA member to get lessons at our club. You also will not be pressured to join either.

 Al


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Life Member. One thing politicians pay attention to is the total membership of any organization. Do they send to much mail for funds? Yes. Do they lobby? Yes. But with all that, we still have our guns. Can you imagine the clout we'd have if all 80 million gun owners were members? As with any group, there are the supporters and then there are the beneficiaries of the work of others, like welfare. One might consider this administration is having gun sex with the U.N. small arms treaty.Wayne Lapierre testified against signing it last week without throwing up. If Congress cannot or won't stop it, it is all Obama needs to start his gun purge.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I love how the same folks who think that we need the NRA to protect rights are against things like unions and other organizations that also protect rights and promote safety issues. 

I quit the NRA many moons ago when I got tired of the political rantings and the constant appeal for money. If I wanted that I'd hang out with my drunk uncle who always wanted me to spot him a $20 while he ranted about how Clinton was a jerk.

As for a "free ride"....you can thank the unions for not working 60 hour weeks in dangerous conditions.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

"As for a "free ride"....you can thank the unions for not working 60 hour weeks in dangerous conditions. ""

Yes, as a past union member, I do. Obamacare is not for us, it is for the unions who, not worrying about health benefits will strike a moments notice as they do in Europe paralizing a country, and now it will be us. It is also the unions that have caused overseas manufacturing. If we cannot afford it, we cannot buy it. Funny, you proclaim organized labor as a saviour, but, reject organized gun owners as parasitic. Make up your mind.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I need not thank unions for anything, except
causing the materials I use to be more costly.
The market dictates what I can charge for my
goods and services. Left alone, the free market
also balances wages against other costs. I get
the labor I need because I pay more than my
competitors.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd have to go get my card and look at the date again to be sure how long. Fifteen or twenty years now I've been a Life Member. Used to teach Personal Protection and Basic Pistol upon a time as well as running my club's range. $500 was a lot of money on a security officer's salary to pay for that membership but I've never regretted it.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the helpful information.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Bunch of damm fools decrying what a worker makes in a wage.* Many have a hard time just putting a roof over their heads, food on the table and a car/truck to drive to work. Yet ya all have smiles and high praise for CEO's and other high falouiton persons in front offices makeing *475 dollars for every one a worker makes. *

If your lucky enough today to be able to afford to buy hunting and fishing equipment above the food, houseing, clothing and car/truck consider your self lucky and pray your company isn't the next greedy company to pack up for a 3d world country with slave labor so the CEO's reap even more money.

Industry makes it on the tax abatements from the goverment starting with the little towns, township, with in a county, with in a state, with in the nation. The willingness of workers to endure low wages long hours and unsafe working conditions.


If one man had to start a bussiness on his own crook pay the same property taxes as his neibouring land holder and pay a fair decent wage in a safe working envirment they couldn't do it.



Every one seems to have lost the fact of the CEO greed. *Huge bounses when the company doesn't do well and they are caned even.*When a company is selling an american made product and then moves to the third world country *the cost of that product doesn't go down.*

Many eruopen countrys have a national health care system. 
Nokia seems to have a healthy customer base, with prices in line with the 3 world country made ones to name one such country.

Keep whacking the unions just shows *ya don't look at the whole picture*. Just that ya all believe all the B/S they keep feeding ya.

China
Has cheap slave labor.
Has no clean air laws
has no clean water laws
has no workers rights laws
and more that companies save on even the non union ones that have moved

 Al


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not a member right now, yet, this is one org. that should be involved in the politics, as much of their raison d'etre is related to 2nd amendment rights. Also, their programs like youth education, women's shooting sports, handicapped hunting opportunities, and personal protection are proactive and positive goal oriented.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

NRA Money well spent.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I agree that the money for NRA membership is worth it! If it wasen't for them fighting to keep our gun rights...we would be registering our scatter guns and they would be countin your shells....kina funny how some folks enjoy the rights we fight to keep, and bad mouth the gift horse.

brownegg


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Can't pass this up.
""Bunch of damm fools decrying what a worker makes in a wage. Many have a hard time just putting a roof over their heads, food on the table and a car/truck to drive to work. Yet ya all have smiles and high praise for CEO's and other high falouiton persons in front offices makeing 475 dollars for every one a worker makes."

If you weren't union, you too could be a CEO. That CEO worked his/her way to where they got, and a company that makes a billion per year can afford to pay the top gun big bucks, more so if they produce dividends to bolster your 401K, union pension plan, or my present retirement income.

""If your lucky enough today to be able to afford to buy hunting and fishing equipment above the food, houseing, clothing and car/truck consider your self lucky and pray your company isn't the next greedy company to pack up for a 3d world country with slave labor so the CEO's reap even more money.""

I can buy a bearing. USA- $25, Japan $18, China-$5. If the CEO's make more so do we.


""Industry makes it on the tax abatements from the goverment starting with the little towns, township, with in a county, with in a state, with in the nation. The willingness of workers to endure low wages long hours and unsafe working conditions.""

Funny that. When we retired most of our generating units because they could not meet treehugger standards, the local town went bonkers and the residents protested the fact that now they would have to pay their fair share of property taxes that we were carrying.


"If one man had to start a bussiness on his own crook pay the same property taxes as his neibouring land holder and pay a fair decent wage in a safe working envirment they couldn't do it."

He could if it weren't union. The only obstacle we have now in anyone starting their own business in Obama.


""Every one seems to have lost the fact of the CEO greed. Huge bounses when the company doesn't do well and they are caned even.When a company is selling an american made product and then moves to the third world country the cost of that product doesn't go down."'

So now if one works their way up the corporate ladder, especially without union protection, they are greedy. I suppose since I want real dividends, I am also greedy.

""Many eruopen countrys have a national health care system.
Nokia seems to have a healthy customer base, with prices in line with the 3 world country made ones to name one such country."'

That they do and please explain why they come over here for major medical care. Nokia is in deep doodoo as company.

"'Keep whacking the unions just shows ya don't look at the whole picture. Just that ya all believe all the B/S they keep feeding ya."'

I was in a union (IBEW) and supervised organized labor, so no one is feeding me anything. I played the "safety" game and I enforced it all the time, not just when it was convenient to the chagrin of labor. They called me "Mr contract" and I just loved First, Second and Third step meetings.

China

"Has cheap slave labor.
Has no clean air laws
has no clean water laws
has no workers rights laws
and more that companies save on even the non union ones that have moved"

China is also in deep doodoo if you read the news.


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

I am a proud member. There are lots of good Programs from the NRA. It's political (thank god someone is watching out for our rights), but it also stand strong for education and hunting. I cant think of a better use of my money (well maybe I can..)


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

:duel: :fussin:


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Been a member for over 30 years. Not a perfect organization and I do get a little tired of the fund raising calls but no one even comes close to doing as much to protect 2nd Amendment rights. Their safety and training programs are the best.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

go to the page Cabin Fever gave and spend a few hours looking around. You will see that NRA does a great job of education, support, safety, running and tracking competitive matches...so the money go to other stuff than pure political.

try www.odcmp.org also


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Been a member sense 1964. I have one more step up and I will be at the highest level of Life Membership. Yes it does take lots of $ to keep them going. In this country it is the $ that do the talking, you get nothing without money. If firearms are involved so is the NRA. Yes there are people getting a free ride on keeping their firearms, all of them, but that is their right in this country.
Steve


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I am a member of the NRA by choice. I think they do good work in protecting our second amendment rights against the grabbers in Washington.


Tim


----------

